# Black bettas



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I have a pair of black HMPK from my koi X dragon spawn. Today they spawned successfully and I’m very hopeful these eggs hatch. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Congrats on the spawn. Pictures are going to be awesome to see. Excited.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I’ll definitely document this spawn from start to finish. If the eggs are viable and the fry survive the first month I’ll start a spawn log 🤘🏻


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations! 🥂


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you! 😊


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Congrats! Cant wait to see more


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Congrats!! I’m so curious to see what different looks theyre going to have.❤


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

X skully X said:


> I have a pair of black HMPK from my koi X dragon spawn. Today they spawned successfully and I’m very hopeful these eggs hatch. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 1031083


An F2 spawn, awesome.....can't wait to see either!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Congrats will be looking for those updates. 🧐


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Well when I checked this morning.... I saw bouncing fry 🤩 just one or two from the surface. The male is doing a good job taking care of his nest as well. Time to jot down some notes in the breeder book haha. Not free swimming yet of course but a good sign indeed.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

😍 yay for the one or two fry! Can’t wait to see the updated pictures! I keep getting excited again and again for you and them because I see the cute little eggs on the forum page! I can’t help but say awwwwwww 😍


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Looking forward to see them too, in fact I checked to see if you made a thread under the spawn logs already lol


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Seems like the fry are freely swimming on their own now. These are some crummy pics but they are tiny like eyelashes and very hard for my phone cam to focus on. I have no idea how many are in here. Dad did great.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Awe so tiny and cute. Good daddy


----------

